# Eclipse today



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 13, 2012)

you can watch the feed at 2:30 EST at http://www.slooh.com

don't forget to consider the miracle of how the moon's apparent size is the same as the sun.      just another grand coincidence in this wonderful place called 'Earth'.  

enjoy gentlemen...


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> you can watch the feed at 2:30 EST at http://www.slooh.com
> 
> don't forget to consider the miracle of how the moon's apparent size is the same as the sun.     just another grand coincidence in this wonderful place called 'Earth'.
> 
> enjoy gentlemen...




My thumb is bigger than them both.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Nov 14, 2012)

I squish your head! Miracle...


----------

